# Living With You update!



## livingwithyou (Dec 29, 2009)

Its December 28th so by now youve broken your iphone, returned the socks, drunk the beer, sworn at the family, knocked down the tree and set fire to the whole terrible mess....

But your lucky; with the New Year comes the new Living With You; full length stories (not just 4 panels) development, suspense and when steve and the others get bored...the odd 4 panel filler will remain.

We promise humor, violence, bad taste and fun.

What 2010 means for you:

--LWY merchandise.
--A potential printed comic version for sale.
--AIDs muffin.
--The rest.
--An artist with chronic wrist disorder and a writer with the same but for a completely different reason.

ALSO : Competition.

Exclusive LWY commission with the whole gang + *you* for the 100th watcher.

....and for those already watching: a chance to be a LWY starring character for a week (3 x 4panel comics)

we'd (I) would like to see this classic LWY in someone elses style, mix it up a bit, obviously you cant beat bee's awesome but you can try: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3008423/ .

There is a closing date for this one: January 10th ...2010!

ALL ENTRIES must be sent here: Livingwithyou[at]live.co.uk
any FA submitted entries will not be considered . 

Cheers,

LWY.


----------

